# The Hachibi Jinchuuriki Appears!



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 13, 2008)

testing testing testing lol

*is waiting for official colours*

kishi's ref:


----------



## Prowler (Jul 13, 2008)

*Looks awesome like always. *


----------



## Tserge (Jul 13, 2008)

Holy Skittles! The best I've seen of that panel so far.


----------



## moogart (Jul 13, 2008)

i really love the way you color it, kinda looks like it came from an anime! nice job!!


----------



## V31987 (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh, God! Amazing, like always.


----------



## Euraj (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh yeah. This is sick. 

I need to transparasize it for a sig, now.


----------



## Si Style (Jul 13, 2008)

Heh, wondered if you'd colour this.

Good job man


----------



## vered (Jul 13, 2008)

amazing.very anime like.


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, the coloring is simply amazing, totally like a screencap from the anime. I really like the glow you gave from the sun shining onto him.  Fantastic work, Rogie.


----------



## Disturbia (Jul 13, 2008)

The coloring is simply wonderful, just like always. You're incredible


----------



## Ceveti (Jul 13, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 13, 2008)

thanks guys! 8D


----------



## Usagi-chan (Jul 13, 2008)

Looks great!!! Like the scene from anime, but much more better.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 13, 2008)

The coloring is awesome, and the Hachibi just looks so badass, this is awesome.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh, the colors are good on him, I like the bits of red with his glove and the scarf. He looks distinctly handsome with the nice skin and shadows. And indeed, perfect bright lighting for that glare he complained about. Now watch Kishimoto give him a pink top instead. xD


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 13, 2008)

I like the color pallet that you used on him.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 13, 2008)

Goodness gracious. This is truly awesome


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 13, 2008)

thanks guys!
guess what i think i found kishi's research material XD

THE COLLAPSE OF THE THEORY OF EVOLUTION!!!!


----------



## Kuro (Jul 13, 2008)

That's really awesome, I like the lights and shadows


----------



## mmzrmx (Jul 13, 2008)

Extremely well done, he looks really awesome in color like that.


----------



## Pepsi Sharingan (Jul 13, 2008)

soo...good, awesome coloring


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 13, 2008)

Ehhh, I still dislike him, even with your colours....:-/


----------



## Rolling~Star (Jul 13, 2008)

holy shit that's fucking awesoome!


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 13, 2008)

that's amazing. love the color choice


----------



## hockeyguy33 (Jul 13, 2008)

Another spectacular piece from you...the lighting and shading are spot-on given the time of day in that panel.  I hope when we find out the colors Kishi decides to use for this character that they are similar to the ones you have chosen, the creams and gray are a nice change from all the black we have seen lately.


----------



## Master of Bijuu (Jul 13, 2008)

Freaking amazing!!! Looks like an anime screenshot.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 14, 2008)

Great work as usual Dynamic Dragon. I like the colors that you have used. The colors give the Eight Tails a more human-like appearance against some sort of ghastly monster. I also admire the flare that  you have added to the Eight Tails' sunglasses and the brightness to illustrate why the Eight Tails Jinchuuriki was bothered by the noon sunlight.


----------



## Arcanis (Jul 14, 2008)

Awesome. =]

I was hoping you would color this, hopefully Kishi doesn't screw up the colors.


----------



## Mellie (Jul 14, 2008)

looks like its from the anime but 100 times better tho. good work


----------



## Mia (Jul 14, 2008)

fantastic coloring


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow, that looks incredible. Good job!


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 14, 2008)

Damn you're amazing....each time is better than the one before, and somehow it is very possible ...


----------



## Hio (Jul 14, 2008)

BAD ASS< KISHI SHOULD BE PROUD


----------



## Verdugo (Jul 14, 2008)

Awesome stuff. I like the lighting effects you have there.

lol Kishi  Should I even be surprised? He already stole designs/plotlines before.


----------



## motto (Jul 14, 2008)

Finally- A Black Dude!!!
Really nice drawing too


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 14, 2008)

nice colour choice, fabulous.


----------



## hidan_akatsuki (Jul 14, 2008)

just awesome!!
your art is always awesome


----------



## blueava21 (Jul 14, 2008)

Winsome.


----------



## Chlorine (Jul 14, 2008)

If he's black, it would be epic. 
Great colouring.


----------



## kanawanaie (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey its awesome..Ur art look like in video mode..Eheh nice job..


----------



## Die Heinii (Jul 15, 2008)

Pure win *_____*
It's simply awesome and I love your color choice X3


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks Amazing, I love the reference, lol...


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 15, 2008)

_holy shit thats amazing  _


----------



## 87th Hokage (Jul 15, 2008)

its just ridiculous how good you are at this style. good job.


----------



## Chillax (Jul 16, 2008)

I like the soft dawn


----------



## Mori (Jul 16, 2008)

This is simply fantastic. I'm very impressed by your work.


----------



## Blue_Bird (Jul 16, 2008)

nice job Dynamic, it looks as if it was from the show and not in Manga.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice! What program did you use to color it and clean it?


----------



## Mangekkio (Jul 17, 2008)

Amazing work as always! I especially love the background. 
look at my 408 video in my sig, I included your colorings after I got your consent.


----------



## NaurtosDad (Jul 20, 2008)

lol i just fuck around with photoshop.Urs is actually fucking good!!!


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks really good.


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jul 20, 2008)

looks DD awesome


----------



## Noitora (Jul 20, 2008)

Holy shit, thats badass.


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks as if you were almost 100% right with the colors


----------



## eHav (Jul 23, 2008)

♠ Nagato ♠ said:


> Looks as if you were almost 100% right with the colors



yeah, its pretty close! 

good work


----------



## V31987 (Jul 23, 2008)

You almost got right with the colours... xD

Spoiler pic from chapter 410:


Good job


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Jul 23, 2008)

That's one hell of a coloring


----------



## Para (Jul 23, 2008)

Holy fucking... that's incredible. Absolutely brilliant. Just... damn... the light looks real. It's just superb.


----------



## Mangekkio (Jul 24, 2008)

V31987 said:


> You almost got right with the colours... xD
> 
> 
> 
> Good job



Lol indeed he did, but quick spoiler tag that or ppl are gonna bitch.


----------



## darkmagician (Aug 1, 2008)

impressive as always DD


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 1, 2008)

That looks really good. 10 / 10


----------



## Captain Iroh (Aug 4, 2008)

You did a great job on this pic.


----------



## Hyuuga (Aug 4, 2008)

OH GOD YES


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 5, 2008)

This colouring is amazing


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

Your usage of filters/effects to create this more realistic and "glowing" look is, as usual, great, DD.

The ref is interesting btw.


----------



## maximilyan (Aug 5, 2008)

looks pretty amazing. i like how you captured the effect of the sunlight.


----------



## Uffie (Aug 6, 2008)

Really great


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

That makes the anime look like crap 

Awesome like always


----------



## Espada_Uno (Aug 8, 2008)

OMFG  thats amazin


----------



## Espada_Uno (Aug 8, 2008)

thats amazin =0  i still in awe


----------



## Elle (Aug 8, 2008)

Awesome in every way!


----------



## Alice (Aug 9, 2008)

Great, best one I've seen.


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 9, 2008)

Epic as usual DD.


----------

